# Lemond Zurich & BA



## snowgor (Apr 10, 2007)

How does everyone like their new Lemond Carbon frames? I'm ready to pick one up, but I'm a gear head and need reviews. There doesn't seem to be many out there. I know I'll be happy with almost any new carbon frame, but I need that feel good review.

Thanks,

this is my first post!!!


----------



## jayhsee (Mar 2, 2005)

I bought a BA 4 weeks ago and it is a great bike for me. Test ride one.

Check the reviews that I posted in this thread.

Good luck and have fun


----------

